# How to remove rear interior panel below window in a 3-door mk4



## roentgem (Apr 2, 2013)

Need help removing the plastic panel that goes in the right interior rear just below the window, with the purpose of repairing the frame of the window. Gave a shot to Etka and Elsawin but couldn't find the procedure. There's a photo of the part that matters.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'd take a guess and say that those two pieces there are actually one panel.

You'd have to remove that whole panel. You should be able to find a video on YouTube with a DIY.


----------

